# Injured pigeon



## GeoPigeon (May 19, 2021)

Arrived home from work and saw down the road a pigeon flapping around on the ground. Unable to walk and drags both feet & legs which are bleeding.

Taken him in and in a cardboard box to calm and keep warm also given electrolytes in a ramekin. I can hear him drag himself (or her) about in the box but not doing much more than that.

Doesn't freak when I approach or check how its doing.

Location is Roehampton, London









Aby thing else I can do? all the local vets are closed.


----------



## Zumii (Apr 28, 2021)

It's wood pigeon. Can you take him to the avian vet? Or contact wildlife rescue center? Is it eating (pigeon mix would be great)? Drinking? Are there any droppings yet, what do they look like? If not drinking, put his beak into the water, but not over the nostrils. If not eating, you must feed it. Defrosted peas, fed a few and see if it digesting then feed more. 50 peas at least, few times a day (40-50 peas is for a regular pigeon so this one needs more since its much bigger). Meloxicam would be good for pain and also act as an anti inflammatory. Clean its feet with iodine solution. Make sure room is warm enough and dark so he can rest.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Probably been hit by a car. Put him on a soft blanket inside the box. If you are on FB, plse join Pigeon rescue and rehabilitation. Members will advise a rescue centre close to you.


----------



## GeoPigeon (May 19, 2021)

I have taken him to my local vet, he hasn't worsen over night and drank some water and pumpkin seeds. But importantly he isn't stressed just probably a lot of pain as was shuffling around all night.

The vet has the resourses I don't and will see what the best course of action is.


----------

